# COULD IT BE IMPLANTATION BLEEDING???



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

I am having a break from Clomid this month as I am having a laparoscopy in August, but on CD26 I had a positive surge on my ovulation test, then on CD31 and CD32 I had a slight brown discharge only when wiping (sorry if TMI),  but for the last couple of days there has been nothing.

Is there any way this could be implantation bleeding?  Any advice would be really appreciated.

Kelly T


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Kelly,  it could be,  I understand that its one of those things you never know for definate until you get your BFP.  I live in hope every month!!!

Fingers crossed

Katie


----------

